# Debian Kernel Kompilierung hilfe



## smokerholic (23. Januar 2008)

servus zusammen!

Ich bin am verzweifeln ich krieg auf meinem Debian den Kernel nicht kompiliert.
Ich habe den neuesten stable Kernel 2.6.23.14 von kernel.org gesaugt in usr/src
entpackt und das entpackte verzeichniss mit usr/src/linux verknüpft. Dann habe ich vom bereits installiertem standard kernel von debian die .konfig ins neue Kernelverzeichniss usr/src/linux kopiert um mit einer einer funktionierenden konfig anzufangen. Habe dann mit
make menuconfig die .konfig meiner Hardware angepasst und möchte nun mit 

make-kpkg buildpackage --revision linux-2.6.23.14 --initrd  

anfangen den neuen kernel zu kompilieren aber wenn ich den Befehl ausführe erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

I note you are using a hyphen in the revision number.
 Please ensure that the upstream and debian revision
 numbers are policy compliant enough that dpkg and
 shall not choke on them at the end of the compile
exec debian/rules  DEBIAN_REVISION=linux-2.6.23.14  INITRD=YES  buildpackage

====== making target CONFIG-common [new prereqs: testdir]======

====== making target CONFIG-common [new prereqs: stamp-conf]======
This is kernel package version 10.067.
====== making target stamp-buildpackage [new prereqs: ]======
This is kernel package version 10.067.
echo 'Building Package' > stamp-building
dpkg-buildpackage -nc    \
                -m"smokerholic <smokerholic17@web.de>" -k"smokerholic"
dpkg-buildpackage: source package is linux-source-2.6.23.14
dpkg-buildpackage: source version is linux-2.6.23.14
dpkg-buildpackage: host architecture i386
dpkg-buildpackage: source version without epoch linux-2.6.23.14
 debian/rules build
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.23.14'

====== making target BUILD-common [new prereqs: testdir]======

Problems ecountered with the version number linux-2.6.23.14.
The upstream version linux does not contain a digit

Please re-read the README file and try again.
exit 2
make[1]: *** [sanity_check] Fehler 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.23.14'
make: *** [stamp-buildpackage] Fehler 2
xxx:/usr/src/linux#

weiss nicht mehr weiter, bitte helfen


----------



## zeroize (24. Januar 2008)

Im einfachsten Falle nimmst du die 2.6.23er Kernelversion => es scheint das Debiantool mit solchen Unterversionen (also 2.6.23.14) nicht zu funktionieren. In jedem Falle sollte das nicht ganz debianmässige /configure/make/install funktionieren - da bin ich allerdings kein Experte und glaube, dass du dann die Module und die Ramdisk extra kompilieren musst.
Update:
Natürlich kannst du ab heute auch Version 2.6.24 nehmen ;-)


----------



## smokerholic (25. Januar 2008)

Hi,
hat geklappt habe diesen Befehl ausgeführt

make-kpkg linux-image --initrd kernel_image modules_image kernel_headers

dann ging die kompilierung. Habe dann noch die 2 .deb dateien also die module und headers in usr/src installiert neustart gemacht und ist dann auch erfolgreich hochgekommen.

Aber es hat sich leider die Partitionenbezeichnung von sda in hda geändert.
möchte gern wissen warum sich die Partitionenbezeichnung geändert hat.

Und habe auf dem neuen Kernel kein Internet, da fehlt bei Netzwerkeinstellungen
das loopback Modul. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das loop Modul mit der initrd image
booten kann, habe in etc das mkinitrd verzeichniss nicht. wo kann ich das loop eintragen damit es beim boot mit aktiviert wird ?


----------

